
Working Memory (2013) - jasim
https://andrewcerniglia.com/phd/workflow/example/working%20memory.html
======
notsosmart
For readability: [https://outline.com/UAcT6s](https://outline.com/UAcT6s)

~~~
imglorp
Thanks. What are all the vodoo:// links?

------
mruts
A great way to increase working memory is dual n-back tasks. I personally do
dual n-back every day while using a tdcs device and have noticed a significant
increase in working memory and many cognitive tasks (mental math, symbolic
math, and programming).

~~~
devm0de
Which montage do you use and for how long?

~~~
mruts
Anode on FP1 (above left eye) and cathode on right shoulder. I also some times
play video games using the Darpa accelerated learning montage: anode F10 (left
temple) and cathode on right shoulder.

In my experience the Darpa montage isn’t as generalized as people think: it
mainly works for tasks that requite quick reaction times and processing of
visual information. Basically anything related to video games. The difference
between my performance with CSGO and Overwatch with and without tdcs is pretty
astonishing. I wouldn’t be surprised if in the next 3-5 years it will become
standard training for esports professionals.

